# Ports Freischalten? wie? wo?



## Netos (8. Januar 2005)

Ich hab das Spiel Siedler V, welches ich gerne Online spiele, allerdings würd ich auch gerne Hosten, was leider nicht geht, keiner kann bei mir Einloggen.
Das Problem ist bei Siedler bekannt, allerdings gibt es nirdgens eine Ordentliche ausführung. 

Ich muss Laut Informationen 3. er den Port 7073 Freischalten.

Zudem wurden noch diese Zahlen "gegeben" 

6668
40000- 42999 tcp

Ich weiss nicht ob diese Infos vollständig sind ect. Würd mich über hilfe freuen. Denn ich habe da 0 Ahnung.

Danke für die Antworten!


mfg Netos


----------



## MCIglo (8. Januar 2005)

*Re: Porsts Freischalten? wie? wo?*

Der Hersteller deines Routers wäre ggf. noch von Vorteil. Im Normalfall kannst du das aber alles über das Webinterface einstellen. Wie du da ran kommst, weißt du hoffentlich, denn dort musst du ja shconmal gewesen sein, um u.A. ein Passwort festzulegen.


----------



## imweasel (8. Januar 2005)

*Re: Porsts Freischalten? wie? wo?*

Hi,

ich gehe mal davon aus, das du auch Ports zum hosten einen Games auf deinem Router zum forwarden einstellen musst, sonst können sich ja keine Clients von außen auf deinen Rechner hinter dem Router verbinden.

Wenn du die Infos gefunden hast wo diese Ports angegeben wurden, poste einfach mal den Link, dann kann man es sich ja mal durchlesen und dir u.U. besser helfen.


----------



## TobGod (9. Januar 2005)

Hm, woher wisst ihr eigentlich, dass er einen Router hat ?


----------



## MCIglo (9. Januar 2005)

Woher weißt du, dass ich es weiß? 
Ich geh einfach mal davon aus. Sollte es eine Desktop-Firewall sein, kann ich nur sagen: selbst schuld...


----------



## Netos (13. Januar 2005)

Es Handelt sich um einen Netgear (hmm das ist wohl eher der Switch) Dann sollte der Router ein zyxel sein.

Nun da ich das Netzwerk nicht selbst eingerichtet habe, kann ich da nicht zugreiffen  kann mir jemande helfen wie ich aus dem schlamassel rauskomme?


----------



## MCIglo (13. Januar 2005)

Wenn du den Router nciht konfigurieren kannst, sehe ich schwarz!


----------

